# Accutron 2210 - Battery Choice?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Afternoon all.

I picked up a running Accutron 2210 (the tiny ladies' model) late last year, out of interest (it's the one with the circular tuning fork).

Had planned to shift it on, but I made the mistake of showing it to my mum last time she was down, so now it looks like it's going to be part of her Christmas present this year.

Checked it yesterday and it has stopped.

Obviously, I'm hoping it's just a dead battery, but I've just taken it out and it was fitted with a Renata 329 (1.55V, I think).

Have read elsewhere that this is the normal replacement, (albeit, it should have a spacer and doesn't) but it's higher voltage than the 1.35V original.

I've seen a US vendor selling an 'Accucell 2' kit that includes the spacer(s) and some circuitry that drops the voltage of a 329 to 1.35V to protect the coils.

My question is, has anyone tried them and if so, were they worth the extra?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Andy,

I've have a few Accucells and have had mixed results with them....but in my experience with Accutrons, you do not need them most of the time. Some of the very early 214s seem to need them and cannot be regulated with a modern 1.5v silver oxide, but all the others can usually can be made to run correctly on a 1.5v battery although they usually need adjustment to run on this higher voltage --- without the adjustment, they "double step" on the index wheel and run fast.

I had a 218 that would just not run on 1.5v and seemed to be better with an Accucell...but that turned out to be a poor index wheel; changing it cured the problem and then it ran fine on 1.5v.

The only ladies Accutron I have is a very nice 2303 that takes a 344 battery...and that runs fine with this std 1.5v battery.

Hope this helps....if you want an Accucell to try, drop me a PM.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Paul. Popped in to town while I was waiting for a reply and picked up a new 329 battery.

Have fitted it, and it's humming and running again (heart stopping moment, as there's no second hand on these, so you have to walk away and check it after a few minutes, to be sure it's running, not just humming).

Will keep an eye on it's time-keeping and see if it needs adjustment.

Any idea what sort of gain/loss is 'normal' for one of these?


----------

